# Why do men touch thier penis all the time??



## blueskies30

My husband has to touch his every penis couple of minutes. He's not sexually turned on at all. Every minute he is doing it. Like some kind of anxiety relief for him.

We have been apart since middle of June and yesterday I drove to see him. He's touching himself a lot in a non sexual way
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered

because they can


----------



## blueskies30

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## In_The_Wind

Make sure its still their


----------



## Wrongdoer

Generalise much?


----------



## Lordhavok

Lol, dont know why we do that, I remember a comedian (jay hickman) said when a guy gets in his socks and underwear, straight to the d*ck he goes.


----------



## Matt1720

i had a friend of a friend that did this and it was annoying as all hell.

me personally, i don't but i'm very sensitive to how my "berries" are doing. testicular torsion is one of my greatest fears.


----------



## OhhShiney

Little know fact … Every little boy is taught the legend of the invisible penis thief who can sneak up and make their penis disappear unless they check for it at least every 6.9 minutes.

By sharing this sacred knowledge, I will have to be extra diligent in checking for mine for the next 6.9 days.


----------



## kindi

Wrongdoer said:


> Generalise much?


Exactly.

I touch my penis when I wash it in the shower, when I take a piss, when I cum all over my girlfriend, or when I insert it into her VJ. When I occasionally take care of business myself, I've got both hands on it.

Otherwise I leave it alone.

Does the Op think that every thing her husband does, every man does? Because they probably don't all do it.


----------



## RoverRunder

Ummm...weird? If it doesn't itch, what's the compulsion?

My hubs adjusts a lot but I don't consider that random touching.


----------



## Hicks

becuase they can't lick it?


----------



## Toffer

Somebody has to do it!


----------



## kindi

Let's delve into the reason why hubby touches himself every few minutes.

I'm going with "it itches because of ball sweat because he doesn't shower enough".


----------



## Wrongdoer

Lol, some of these thread titles are tickling me this evening. Love this forum


----------



## Caribbean Man

In_The_Wind said:


> *Make sure its still their*


:iagree:

My EXACT sentiments ,Windy!
But I think lately ,
My wife touches it a lot more than me.......


----------



## Hopefull363

In_The_Wind said:


> Make sure its still their


That's what I was going to say. My oldest son is only 14. When ever he played baseball and was pitching, after every pitch he would adjust himself. I asked him why and he said the cup was uncomfortable. I found out why. Before a game he was walking around in his compression shorts. He went to put his cup in. He was putting his cup in upside down. The wide part on top. We all got a good laugh at that one.


----------



## okeydokie

when you reach a certain age, the jewels drop and tend to bind up alot. thats why i adjust often


----------



## Almostrecovered

often it's the balls that I touch, they need readjustment depending upon many factors like temperature, clothing, arousal or stimulation, wind speed, mood, stock market, political sound bites, whether it's baseball season, how many sharp objects are around me, the degree to which I feel secure in the economy, and if my mother in law is within a 5 mile radius.


----------



## Writer

When I was growing up, my uncle did this a lot. I grew up without a father, so my uncle was like one to me. I asked him point-blank why he had to touch it all the time. His answer: to make sure it doesn't get pinched.

I took my uncle's word as truth.

My husband does the same thing. If he does it in public, he makes sure that there is no one around. Again, he doesn't want to sit on his boys or adjusts it to be more comfortable.


----------



## Smoke

Just making sure the airline hasn't lost the luggage.


----------



## 40isthenew20

I do it without even realizing it. Hopefully that doesn't happen (too often) in pubic! My wife has looked over while we're watching TV and laugh b/c I'm rubbing my helmet or sack. It just feels comfortable and it's not always a sexual thing, either. Hard to explain...


----------



## that_girl

I never catch my husband touching it. I catch him scratching it or adjusting it, but it must get in the way. lol! 

I touch it though...all the time, and it's not always sexual. Just sayin' hi.


----------



## blueskies30

My husband was touching it every 30-60 seconds while he was playing his video game. I think he's doing it as an anxiety relief. I asked him later on and told him he was touching it every 30-60 seconds. 

I was actually asking if any other men touch for a non sexual way. 

I kept telling my Husband I could touch it for him, he said no he was fine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DawnD

40isthenew20 said:


> Hopefully that doesn't happen (too often) in pubic!


OMG...sorry but considering the topic this typo had me rolling....:rofl:


----------



## that_girl

Amg. I just got the giggles too :rofl:


----------



## chillymorn

well all the responces are true.

but there is a skill of only adjusting when nobody is looking. unfortunatly I still lack that skill.when the captain needs adjusted he gets adjusted! in the summer baby powder can help him not need so much attention.


----------



## ocotillo

blueskies30 said:


> My husband has to touch his every penis couple of minutes. He's not sexually turned on at all. Every minute he is doing it. Like some kind of anxiety relief for him.
> 
> We have been apart since middle of June and yesterday I drove to see him. He's touching himself a lot in a non sexual way
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well sometimes you have to adjust it just to keep from accidentally sitting on it. But all the time? That sounds weird....


----------



## Runs like Dog

because you won't


----------



## Unsure in Seattle

Adjustment, speaking for m'self.


----------



## Mistys dad

If you were carrying a $10,000 bill in your pocket, how often would you check it?


----------



## cloudwithleggs

Twofaces said:


> Hmmmmm. A little topic twisting, but i touch my boobs all the time. Only at home of course. I just like to play with them. I guess im weird. Do any of you other ladies do that or is it just me?????


looks above, i think it may just be you  bra straps and nipples rearranged sometimes.

And i have never had a man in my company keep touching himself ever.


----------



## Racer

Lots of reasons...
Typically adjustment; Um... it dangles and bends, sometimes uncomfortably or right into a stitch or something in my underwear like that dumb assed 'pocket' no guy uses.

Heat... Again, things dangling down there sweat. The big boob girls would get it. No bra? Now add a trouser snake between all that and let the sweat flow... Icky & sticky..

Itch... Grooming. Stubble ... get the point?


----------



## Numb in Ohio

Ok, so now, how many men are going to become aware, and pay attention to how many times, and why they are touching it?


----------



## cloudwithleggs

i think the men here are just strange 

Racer testicles must be hugmungos. :scratchhead: pants are the answer then you are supported, just as a bra supports.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

i grabbed, adjusted and tweaked mine 47 times just reading this thread :/


----------



## Stonewall

Not why, rather why not,


----------



## Racer

cloudwithleggs said:


> i think the men here are just strange
> 
> Racer testicles must be hugmungos. :scratchhead: pants are the answer then you are supported, just as a bra supports.


lol... The details of my life are quite inconsequential... very well, where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink. He would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Sometimes he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy. The sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical. Summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds- pretty standard really. At the age of twelve I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum... it's breathtaking- I highly suggest you try it.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Because our mouths don't reach.


----------



## Numb in Ohio

Maybe this should be a new thread,, but when you have to readjust,, does this matter more with boxers or briefs,, seems that briefs would hold them more in place...

maybe as someone else mentioned about bras.. maybe they could make underwear with underwire to support them,, then you might see why us women get so grumpy...:smthumbup:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Numb in Ohio said:


> Maybe this should be a new thread,, but when you have to readjust,, does this matter more with boxers or briefs,, seems that briefs would hold them more in place...


no, its just the touching of it.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Runs like Dog said:


> Because our mouths don't reach.


LMFAO

this is so true lol


----------



## Hopefull363

2nd Didn't we have this conversation in another thread? I believe you would never leave the house if that were the case. Runs Like Dog probably wouldn't either. Oh who am I kidding. If I could reach I wouldn't either.


----------



## Numb in Ohio

Didn't Marilyn Manson get 2 ribs removed just for that purpose? Or was that just made up for the tabloids?


----------



## Lon

I pull an Al Bundy ever so often... sure sometimes I gotta adjust the sack, but when I slide the old hand in it's not usually touching the nads, usually just running my fingers through the pubes, lol. Err no, I mean gently checking for hernias.


----------



## Lon

Numb in Ohio said:


> Didn't Marilyn Manson get 2 ribs removed just for that purpose? Or was that just made up for the tabloids?


Thought it was Ron Jeremy, and that's where my thinking of the subject stopped.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Hopefull363 said:


> 2nd Didn't we have this conversation in another thread? I believe you would never leave the house if that were the case. Runs Like Dog probably wouldn't either. Oh who am I kidding. If I could reach I wouldn't either.


sure did


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Numb in Ohio said:


> Didn't Marilyn Manson get 2 ribs removed just for that purpose? Or was that just made up for the tabloids?


thats the story.

had 2 of my own removed for that purpose.
but im so short i still couldnt reach, might have to get a couple more done.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Lon said:


> Thought it was Ron Jeremy, and that's where my thinking of the subject stopped.


dont know if he had ribs removed, but he could definitely reach.


----------



## sandc

blueskies30 said:


> My husband has to touch his every penis couple of minutes. He's not sexually turned on at all. Every minute he is doing it. Like some kind of anxiety relief for him.
> 
> We have been apart since middle of June and yesterday I drove to see him. He's touching himself a lot in a non sexual way
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If my wife would touch it every few minutes then I wouldn't have to.


----------



## Maricha75

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i grabbed, adjusted and tweaked mine 47 times just reading this thread :/


Oh, 2nd.... I just knew you couldn't stay away! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> dont know if he had ribs removed, but he could definitely reach.


Again... I'm slightly disturbed that you know that.... not to mention the mental pictures. Thank you, once again, 2nd...



Now regarding the comments about bras supporting.... not always, sadly. Sometimes they're just too big!  

Also, no, my husband doesn't constantly touch himself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bkaydezz

my bf does.
i asked him and he says it depends.
and also says because its something to hold on to!
he just likes messing with it.
if i had something swinging down there id touch it all the time too.
hahaha


----------



## 7737

My 13yr old sons hands are seemingly super glued to his equipment!
Hope he grwos out of it soon!

Its the best toy God gave us men....if the girls played with it more often we wouldn't have to!

Some excellent and very amusing responses on here!


----------



## Fight4IT

Racer said:


> lol... The details of my life are quite inconsequential... very well, where do I begin? My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink. He would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Sometimes he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy. The sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical. Summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds- pretty standard really. At the age of twelve I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum... it's breathtaking- I highly suggest you try it.


LMAO !! :rofl: I used to think you're crazy but now i see your nuts... Ah thank you.


Notice nobody else picked up on that whole thing...nice man. :smthumbup:


----------



## chillymorn

7737 said:


> My 13yr old sons hands are seemingly super glued to his equipment!
> Hope he grwos out of it soon!
> 
> Its the best toy God gave us men....if the girls played with it more often we wouldn't have to!
> 
> Some excellent and very amusing responses on here!


LOL yea 45 min showers .....come on we know what your doing in there.

I guess the apple don't fall to far from the tree as they say!


----------



## Caribbean Man

chillymorn said:


> LOL yea 45 min showers .....come on we know what your doing in there.
> 
> I guess the apple don't fall to far from the tree as they say!


:rofl:

I tell my wife the same thing about her long " showers."


----------



## chillymorn

yea the shower massage can be alot of fun!


----------



## Hopefull363

Agreed!


----------



## Lordhavok

Numb in Ohio said:


> Didn't Marilyn Manson get 2 ribs removed just for that purpose? Or was that just made up for the tabloids?


He said in an interview that it was a rumor, but he checked on it and the surgery was too expensive, lol


----------



## Battle_Cats

It could be just a physical tick. Sometimes people will also touch parts of their bodies as a nervous or reassurance response. Like women twirling their hair. If he twirled his hair you'd immediately know it was a nervous tick but since it's his penis you're conflating sexual inferences but that likely has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Bellavista

I just asked my husband why men touch their tackle all of the time.

His answer: 'Because we can'


----------



## costa200

Is he really toughing his penis or is he just re-arranging the family jewels to be more comfortable?

Having all these things hanging around all over the place isn't easy you know? They are unruly and need to be set in their proper place.


----------



## Caribbean Man

I think women look at it as a sexual thing. But for most men its just as natural as stroking his beard or moustache.
It is really non sexual.


----------



## HighSexDrive31

My husband touches himself randomly throughout the evening and during sleep.
Sometimes i feel hes strokin it under the sheets but he says he isnt and that if he is he is sleeping and cant control it.
He says during the day its not about sexual pleasure its just that he likes to touch his body, it feels good.
To me its a bit annoying to be cuddling watching tv, then feeling the blanket move or his hand beating on my thigh from his rubbing/itching/touching...
He never did this in the beginning.....


----------



## jaquen

Matt1720 said:


> i had a friend of a friend that did this and it was annoying as all hell.
> 
> me personally, i don't but i'm very sensitive to how my "berries" are doing. * testicular torsion is one of my greatest fears.*


I had it at 15.

Trust me, there is no need to check. It makes itself VERY apparent.


----------



## Complexity

Don't know really...I guess to make sure he's OK.


----------



## gbrad

Bellavista said:


> I just asked my husband why men touch their tackle all of the time.
> 
> His answer: 'Because we can'



That was the first thing I thought when I read the title of the thread.


----------



## gbrad

Numb in Ohio said:


> Maybe this should be a new thread,, but when you have to readjust,, does this matter more with boxers or briefs,, seems that briefs would hold them more in place...
> 
> maybe as someone else mentioned about bras.. maybe they could make underwear with underwire to support them,, then you might see why us women get so grumpy...:smthumbup:


No thank you. I am more a fan of boxers so that they are not all squished into the tight ones. Living somewhere hot that just makes things even worse. Delicate things need to breathe.


----------



## Torrivien

Because it's ours.
I don't know, sometimes because it itches or it's out of place others because it's just there. It's the same thing with you ladies when you put your hands under your breasts and lift them up, I guess.


----------



## YinPrincess

My hubby does this sometimes, especially when it's hot out. I don't ask questions... LoL!! 

Great thread! :smthumbup: 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freshair

I found slight relief from reading your post. I am up in the early hours of the morning right now because of how I feel about my husband. I would like to say that first and foremost, I know who I am as person and I am not consumed with low self-esteem or insecurities from what I believe. In the first couple of weeks of dating my now husband, I noticed one night in the bed that he had pulled his testicles between his thighs/legs and was touching them from behind. I didn't say anything to him about it because I was shocked. However, I did within the next year of us getting married because I noticed that he flicked his penis back/forth (slowly then vigorously) and fondled his testicles at night when we were in the bed and when he THINKS that I am sleep. I have read many posts on the internet where some people think that it is funny or the person posting should not read to much into it and take seriously. With some males and I truly believe that my husband is one of them, it is more than an itch/adjustment/comfort. I believe that to some degree, psychology issues hide in the mist (things that bother them or that has happened to them throughout their life that they refuse to talk about and acknowledge). We have been married for 10 years and I have asked him why he does it and he gets mad and refuses to answer my question. I personally am not ok with this, I never have been. He becomes so caught up, like tonight that he forgets that I am in the bed him. I am tired of trying to cope with this and I do not feel as close to him like I use to.


----------

